

Sen. Lindsey Graham: “I've Never Sent an Email” - smacktoward
http://www.nbcnews.com/meet-the-press/lindsey-graham-ive-never-sent-email-n319571

======
caminante
While I find it hard to believe (on technicalities), I'm not surprised.

My world changed when hearing that GS's Blankfein didn't use email and used
voicemail.

[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/03/24/goldmans-love-
affair-...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/03/24/goldmans-love-affair-with-
voice-mail/?_r=0)

 _" On the one hand, this is hardly surprising. Goldman has long had a culture
of leaving voice mail, well before e-mail became a goldmine for investigating
regulators. Executives joke that they “do voice mail.”

Roy Zuckerberg, a senior executive at Goldman Sachs during the 1980s and ’90s,
used to tell trainees that he would do more than an hour of voice mail a
night. Goldman staff members check their voice mail constantly."_

------
angdis
Not surprising and probably a good idea for anyone with a penchant for writing
obnoxious things off-the-cuff. I'm sure his staffers send LOTS of email,
however. Having a campaign website, lindsaygraham.com, means that there's tons
of email flying around him-- it just terminates with a written report from a
staffer or a piece of paper on his desk.

